# What type of Gar is this?



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys, i bought a Gar over the weekend. He is a little less than a foot. Gets along with all the fish in my tank especially my Arowana. I have a 90 gallon tank.

The guy at the store told me he is an Aligator Gar however in researching i'm told they dont sell Aligator Gar's at pet store because they grow very big very fast.

He might be a florida Gar which are very popular the stores.

Anyone know for sure what kind of Gar he might be?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

florida gar can grow up to 3ft

 

have fun with it!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

yep its a florida gar


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If that is in your tank get rid of it. it is not a Florida gar that is a alligator gar. The worst fish you could own trust me.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Jackson, why is it the worst fish?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

neverlookback said:


> Jackson, why is it the worst fish?


For one it will try and most likely kill all the fish you have with it. it grows over 8' and they do not make good tank mates with any type of fish. These fish are not meant to be kept in a tank. The LFS who sell them get them dirt cheap because they are a food fish and people buy them not knowing what type of monsters they are.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

He seems to be getting along great with my other fish. My only concern is my Arowana which is already bigger than he is right now.

I will keep your advise in mind, as soon as i notice he is acting up he is out of there.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

neverlookback said:


> He seems to be getting along great with my other fish. My only concern is my Arowana which is already bigger than he is right now.
> 
> I will keep your advise in mind, as soon as i notice he is acting up he is out of there.


only problem is that by that time...you would not be able to get rid of it...people wont usually take it even if its for free.

so return it to the store while you still have the chance.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

I just bought him over the weekend 

The owner told me not to feed him more than once a day.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

neverlookback said:


> I just bought him over the weekend
> 
> The owner told me not to feed him more than once a day.


I dont know if that is a good idea. Once they are hungry any fish with them is prey. They dont care about size difference as well. if it moves they want to eat it.

Hitch is right. I could not sell mine that were about 2' for even $10 when i wanted to get rid of them. It took me 3 months to get rid of them and they were posted for free.

Mine went from 6'' to 2'' in less than a year. You aro is going to get ripped up by this fish. so you dont have to worry about the gar worry about the Aro


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

*sigh*

This is depressing lol 

I was really starting to like him. He is so active. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

neverlookback said:


> *sigh*
> 
> This is depressing lol
> 
> ...


Just curious, what are you going to do with it now?


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

what any normal person would do. eat it.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

j2quinn said:


> what any normal person would do. eat it.


LOL Can't argue with that logic


----------

